# George Martin Founded AIR Studios Up For Sale



## pfmusic (May 7, 2018)

I wonder who will buy this?

https://www.billboard.com/amp/articles/news/8454716/george-martin-founded-air-studios-up-for-sale


----------



## ptram (May 7, 2018)

Can we add this to SA's Spring Wish List?


----------



## rottoy (May 7, 2018)

How many round robins does AIR Studios have? Do I have to pull down the motorized ceiling to get more than 4xRR?


----------



## TIM_STEVE_97 (May 7, 2018)

Do they have a trial version or student discounts?


----------



## rottoy (May 7, 2018)

TIM_STEVE_97 said:


> Do they have a trial version or student discounts?


Only if you leave a '82 Margaux as down payment.


----------



## thereus (May 7, 2018)

Blimey. Is the building listed? 

There is pretty much no business that I can imagine that would make more ROI than selling that building to a housing developer such is the state of London at the moment.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 7, 2018)

Sold this morning.

Damn, I was getting out my credit card.


----------



## thereus (May 7, 2018)

Who bought it?


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 7, 2018)

I was lucky to work there briefly in 1993, shortly after George Martin opened the facility for business. It's a gorgeous room—both sonically and visually. I hope the next owner wants to use it for recording.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Guffy (May 7, 2018)

thereus said:


> Who bought it?


Christian


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 7, 2018)

Fugdup said:


> Christian


I have a feeling you're joking because I spoke with *Christian* about this very subject at the Spitfire event in LA recently, and he left me with the impression that it was more than he could afford.

I suppose, though, that he could have been playing his cards close to the vest...

Best,

Geoff


----------



## RiffWraith (May 7, 2018)

Independent London-based recording studio operator Strongroom Limited has acquired the studio from British music firm Chrysalis Group and audio equipment manufacturer Pioneer GB Limited, which were 50/50 joint partners in AIR. The two firms will each receive £1.625 million ($2.83 million) in cash on completion of the deal.

In a statement issued today (Feb. 8), Strongroom owner and managing director Richard Boote says he intends to keep running both businesses independent of one another. "I believe that bringing Strongroom and AIR together will not only ensure the survival of two of the greatest recording facilities in Europe, but also enhance the offerings of both studios," he says.

*Source:*

https://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/news/1358131/air-studios-sells-for-56m


----------



## D Halgren (May 7, 2018)

RiffWraith said:


> Independent London-based recording studio operator Strongroom Limited has acquired the studio from British music firm Chrysalis Group and audio equipment manufacturer Pioneer GB Limited, which were 50/50 joint partners in AIR. The two firms will each receive £1.625 million ($2.83 million) in cash on completion of the deal.
> 
> In a statement issued today (Feb. 8), Strongroom owner and managing director Richard Boote says he intends to keep running both businesses independent of one another. "I believe that bringing Strongroom and AIR together will not only ensure the survival of two of the greatest recording facilities in Europe, but also enhance the offerings of both studios," he says.
> 
> ...


That's from 2006


----------



## RiffWraith (May 7, 2018)

Oh shit - you are right... sorry!

The billboard article linked to that article, causing me to think it current.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (May 7, 2018)

I hope Hans bought it. If anyone should own that facility, it is him. Who would possibly take better artistic care of it?


----------



## jiffybox (May 7, 2018)

Someone better get in there and lock down those IRs toot sweet.


----------



## Daniel James (May 8, 2018)

Oh god yeah. Someone needs to capture the IR's of the room incase someone fucks with it!

If anyone can get it done its Spitfire.... @christianhenson please please please put in a word XD

-DJ


----------



## fretti (May 8, 2018)

Nathanael Iversen said:


> I hope Hans bought it. If anyone should own that facility, it is him. Who would possibly take better artistic care of it?


Remote Control London would be awesome, but I can't say wether or not it would be worth for composers to have their own Recording stage?! Sure would be nice, but doesn't the upkeep, staff etc. cost you a *lot* of money? So unless your like Hans with a whole company and financial independence behind you, I think it would be really hard to own something like that... but who knows, maybe Christian and Paul get others like Trevor Morris in who love AIR just like Spitfire


----------



## Andrew Bouras (May 8, 2018)

And we are all like...


----------



## ToxicRecordings (May 8, 2018)

No brainer


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 8, 2018)

Maybe we should have a VI control pledge drive..

I hope the sellers are looking to sell it as a recording studio rather than a development for flats etc..


----------



## wickedw (May 8, 2018)

I personally hope that it stays an independent recording studio.


----------



## fretti (May 8, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> I hope the sellers are looking to sell it as a recording studio rather than a development for flats etc..


That would be a disaster imho..."Live where the Dark Knight once was recorded"
But on another news site it sounded like they don't just want to sell the property, but want others (younger) in the industry to take over with the same energy etc. they had back then


----------



## colony nofi (May 8, 2018)

Are *both* air properties up for sale? 
Interested to know what the status of the land is (is it freehold / leasehold etc)
I can imagine the HUGE cost of them....


----------



## colony nofi (May 8, 2018)

Hm... looking a bit more - seems its the business and not the buildings up for sale?


----------



## chrisr (May 8, 2018)

fretti said:


> it sounded like they don't just want to sell the property, but want others (younger) in the industry to take over with the same energy etc. they had back then



I think they have to say that. I don't know Richard or Paul at all, but I do know that unfortunately business often leaves little room for sentiment. I don't doubt for a second that they would love to protect jobs and see the studio continue from strength to strength in the coming decades, but if it's going to personally cost them several millions for that to be a possibility then who knows?

My old boss holds the freehold on his (huge) studio in Fitzrovia. I have nothing but respect for the fact that he has resisted the call of the property developers for so many years - particularly after the studio next door was converted to multiple 1 & 2 bed homes about 6/7 years ago. I think he has a rare passion though - I'm not sure too many other studio owners would want to carry ownership of their studio to the grave as he seemingly does.

The property market in London looks like it _may_ have peaked and I'm sure that is a factor. The Air Lyndhurst brand seems to be at an all time high as well. I expect the current owners have identified several possible purchasers - it's hard to see how _any_ new owner could add much more value to the studio business though, which would be a concern.


----------



## jononotbono (May 8, 2018)

Hoping HZ and Spitfire buy it. RCP UK


----------



## fretti (May 8, 2018)

chrisr said:


> My old boss holds the freehold on his (huge) studio in Fitzrovia. I have nothing but respect for the fact that he has resisted the call of the property developers for so many years - particularly after the studio next door was converted to multiple 1 & 2 bed homes about 6/7 years ago. I think he has a rare passion though - I'm not sure too many other studio owners would want to carry ownership of their studio to the grave as he seemingly does.


Sadly I know that just to well...I live right next to the Porsche HQ and over the past few years, they bought like 80% of all smaller businesses; factories and even private ground only to transfer it into car factories and offices here. And while I understand the business part well, and that people need money to make a living, AIR being bought by some Holding or Company and then transferred into apartments or offices would be really a pity as it's not just a no name small company somewhere...
Guess we have to hope for the best


----------



## thereus (May 8, 2018)

Developers get huge tax benefits for developing “Brown field” rather than “green field” sites. 

What will everyone in London do to earn enough money to pay for all the flats that replacing all the places of business once that process has been completed?


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 8, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Hoping HZ and Spitfire buy it. RCP UK


Hehe, yep. Though I'm pretty sure (as Geoff mentioned) CH implied in his vlog that an Air purchase was out of reach.

Still, I can imagine some reasons why it would be a good investment for SF/HZ. Weep inducing purchase price aside. A clear space to build the next generation of sample libraries, existing recording business. Office space.

I dunno. Would it have been cheaper to "own" Air studios whilst recording HZ strings, or cheaper just to pay the studio time? Would the existing recording business pay for the running and upkeep? Would you loose money by tying up the studio for recording sample libraries instead of paying customers? So many questions.

VSL and East West thought along these lines. But I guess at the end of the day, it comes down to funds and ROI. There's a bunch of smarter men and woman who actually have the info to make such decisions. It's very easy for us to hypothetically spend someone else's money!

Also, outside of Air and Abbey Road, I'm not sure I can recall any large scale recording spaces left in the UK, although I'm sure there must be.


----------



## aaronventure (May 8, 2018)

From the article:



> As for who buys AIR, which includes an enviable collection of state-of-the-art and vintage equipment (including one of the world’s largest Neve 88R consoles), collectively said to be worth around £3 million ($4 million), Woolf says they want someone who appreciates the heritage of the building and will carry on its legacy.
> 
> “It’s a very family cultured place,” he states. “We’re not corporate in how we run it and we’re very conscious of finding someone who buys into that and supports the staff. We’ve got probably the best tech team in the U.K., so we want them looked after and we want [the buyer] to take AIR onto the next step. To look at opportunities to develop and grow the place and treasure its history and heritage.”



I think they won't sell it if they have the slightest conviction that it won't be a recording studio anymore. They'll sell it to the right person - someone who values what AIR is more than money.


----------



## Scoremixer (May 8, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> Also, outside of Air and Abbey Road, I'm not sure I can recall any large scale recording spaces left in the UK, although I'm sure there must be.



If you want to record 60+ players there aren't any others unless you go the remote rig in a concert hall route.


----------



## woodsdenis (May 8, 2018)

Scoremixer said:


> If you want to record 60+ players there aren't any others unless you go the remote rig in a concert hall route.


https://www.abbeyroad.com/studio-one 

http://www.angelstudios.co.uk/studios/three

The thing about Air is that it massive, you can get a full orchestra and a choir. It’s as much about the huge sound of the room as opposed to getting 60+ people in.


----------



## Scoremixer (May 8, 2018)

woodsdenis said:


> https://www.abbeyroad.com/studio-one
> 
> http://www.angelstudios.co.uk/studios/three
> 
> The thing about Air is that it massive, you can get a full orchestra and a choir. It’s as much about the huge sound of the room as opposed to getting 60+ people in.



Yes, my reply was to Alex above- apart from AIR and Abbey Road there aren't any others permanently set up as recording spaces. You can try getting 60+ players in Angel 3 but I wouldn't fancy it!


----------



## woodsdenis (May 8, 2018)

Yes sorry misread the post, you have to wonder how many days the Lyndhurst room is actually used. Orchestras are expensive and generally are done quickly for obvious reasons. Of course they have great gear but nothing that isn’t replicated in dozens of other studios. I have been in it a couple of times and it is lovely. Hopefully a clent buyout ? Geoff Foster would know the place intimately.


----------



## chrisr (May 8, 2018)

Maida Vale also - if only you could book it. I think the BBC wanted to sell off that place too at one point, hopefully now they've sold so many other properties there's not such a threat hanging over MV.


----------



## D Halgren (May 8, 2018)

In one of Christians last videos he did say they were about to move SF into a massive new space, but I don't think he was talking about AIR.


----------



## Bunford (May 8, 2018)

I really hope someone like Hans Zimmer buys it. He's someone who would totally get and embrace the space and it's vibe, and utilise it for more great Dark Knight-like scores. Would be a great UK base for him too, but not so sure he'd want to give up his pretty awesome LA facilities.

Would be an epic purchase for a consortia of score orchestrators though, and imagine the scores that'd come out of there.....that is until two of them wanted to record there for a big blockbuster at the same time and things go sour


----------



## enyawg (May 8, 2018)

Sounds like a 2006 price too!


----------



## fretti (May 8, 2018)

HZ would be really cool yes. Wouldn't be the reason though to close down LA as composers like JXL or Trevor Morris (just the two that pop in my head here though) have multiple studios. But I think the biggest reason that won't happen is that even RCT doesn't need such facility 365 days of the year for their scores. And I don't know how they would or could handle it to rent it out for recording sessions as that all needs many people (not just engineers etc. but also administration, security, facility etc.) and so we can only speculate wether or not the whole thing is worth it to HZ...
But for me (just my humble opinion) it doesn't look practical when one has built and setup everything in LA, lives (near?) LA, your family lives there etc. to bind yourself to a Recording Stage wich is away an 11 hour flight (+ travel & security check) wich will cost you also a lot given how many composers and staff RCT probably has nowadays when you know you have to be there at least once a year for a recording session for your own score...(don't how Pro here would see this? Maybe completely different, would be certainly interesting to know).

Only speculation though; but that's the most fun part about such stuff right?!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (May 8, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> In one of Christians last videos he did say they were about to move SF into a massive new space, but I don't think he was talking about AIR.



Christian uploaded a video earlier mentioning their upcoming move, but it is in the same location as their existing premises.


----------



## germancomponist (May 8, 2018)

I will buy it, but I need sponsors. Sponsors speculate on shit, why not on this beautiful place?


----------



## mc_deli (May 8, 2018)

If you renamed it iAR you'd probably get all kinds of imbeciles throwing money at you


----------



## fretti (May 8, 2018)

germancomponist said:


> I will buy it, but I need sponsors. Sponsors speculate on shit, why not on this beautiful place?


Sure! is an investment like every other so I would actually do something like that, but I (sadly) don‘t have the money to support something like that on my own...
Maybe we should all do a crowdfunding and then pick a few Pros like yourself to actually do something with that beautiful stage (as I Lack in both there: funding and recording/mixing etc. Knowledge)


----------



## Scoremixer (May 8, 2018)

woodsdenis said:


> Yes sorry misread the post, you have to wonder how many days the Lyndhurst room is actually used.



An awful lot - getting days is pretty tricky most of the time.


----------



## woodsdenis (May 8, 2018)

Scoremixer said:


> An awful lot - getting days is pretty tricky most of the time.


Well that is extremely good news, thats the jewel in the crown.


----------



## VinRice (May 18, 2018)

Revenues are around £3M per year. Profit margin about 12%. 35 full and part-time employees. Sale includes all the gear naturally (valued at £3M). Pretty sure the sale would be predicated on it remaining a studio, Building's worth about £12M. I would reckon a final price of between £20 - £25M. I'm sure an HZ/Spitfire combo could raise the funding though SA are probably well leveraged at the moment, plus a new office lease. Definitely makes sense for somebody as an investment. Maybe Ridley Scott's studio or Pinewood? Interesting times.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 18, 2018)

Revenues are around £3M per year.
....gear (valued at £3M)
Building's worth about £12M

Not sure where you got the info from, but assuming it's correct, that will probably bring a sale price of around £10M for a real estate investor. Not £25M. Unless it's prime real estate (like Midtown NYC, certain parts of London, etc), you never pay for a building what the actual value is - always less. The revenues obviously would not factor in to the sale price, and although the gear would, it would be a small fraction of what the actual value is - as the investor would have to auction off the gear, which would bring in a significantly less sum than the value.

If someone is buying AIR to keep it as a studio, _I think_ (someone correct me if I am wrong) that the driving force for the sale price would not be the building value, but the revenue - which, at £360k per year, would not bring anywhere near £10M.

Cheers.


----------



## VinRice (May 18, 2018)

The information is correct. A multiplier of 3x turnover is pretty conservative actually. Assuming the sale is predicated on it remaining a studio for a fixed term and the lease of the building is included (and it _is_ prime real estate by the way) then I stand by my valuation.


----------



## Architekton (May 19, 2018)

If I win lottery, I will buy it :D


----------



## Lee Blaske (May 19, 2018)

I really doubt that Spitfire or HZ are even considering it. Being in the studio biz with big studios is just a continual headache. Money flying out the door all the time, and not that much coming in. All kinds of surprise expenses coming up with an old building, too.

I would think that Spitfire and HZ would want to stay flexible. Things can get dicey in economic downturns. And, I would also think that Spitfire and HZ might not want to record all their projects there. Both of them have a vested interest in keeping things fresh, new and exotic (that's why Spitfire will go to places like Iceland). Park yourself in the same place for everything, and you'll get in a rut.

A new purchaser of that studio would probably soon need to do a top to bottom refresh of the building and facility, like VSL did with their Synchron Stage. Synchron Stage is well positioned for a few decades. The once expensive equipment at AIR (like a huge console from the eighties) is probably close to taking its last gasp.


----------



## Lee Blaske (May 19, 2018)

RiffWraith said:


> The revenues obviously would not factor in to the sale price, and although the gear would, it would be a small fraction of what the actual value is - as the investor would have to auction off the gear, which would bring in a significantly less sum than the value.



It would be interesting to see the list of gear there, and the prices they think it's worth to come up with that figure. I'm sure they have some very nice microphones and some interesting rack gear that collectors would be interested in, but a lot of studio gear (like massive automated consoles that are close to 40 years old) are extremely obsolete, and hard to sell. Old computers and old DAW gear is not worth that much, either.


----------



## woodsdenis (May 19, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> It would be interesting to see the list of gear there, and the prices they think it's worth to come up with that figure. I'm sure they have some very nice microphones and some interesting rack gear that collectors would be interested in, but a lot of studio gear (like massive automated consoles that are close to 40 years old) are extremely obsolete, and hard to sell. Old computers and old DAW gear is not worth that much, either.


Spot on, they used to have a few Fairchild’s there, a custom Neve ? Also wouldn’t surprise me if the hall is a protected structure, very smart part of London too. Surely a goldmine for a developer pre Air days. If it had development potential when Air got it it would have cost a fortune.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 19, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> It would be interesting to see the list of gear there,



*HALL*

*Console*
96 Channel Neve 88R with SP2 Film Panel
Encore Automation and AIR Recall Patchbay
48 channels of Neve ‘AIR Montserrat’ remote mic pre-amps

*Audio Monitoring*
Full Range 5.1 Surround System
Dynaudio Custom M4 Main Monitors LCR
Dynaudio M2 Surround Monitors
Dynaudio Custom 2×18″ Sub System
Chord and Chameleon Amplification
XTA digital cross-overs
Chord & HH nearfield amplification
Nearfield monitors from AR, ATC, B&W, Dynaudio,
Genelec, HHB, KRK, ProAc, Yamaha.
Please see the Toy Cupboard for a complete list.

*Audio Recorders*
AVID Pro Tools HDX 3 HD I/O 96 tracks
AVID ProTools HDX1 HD I/O 24 track, Blackmagic Picture Playback
Studer 2″ Analogue Multitrack optional Dolby SR/A
Ampex ATR100 Analogue 2-track

*Picture Monitoring*
Pioneer 50″ Plasma display (2)
iiyama 50″ LFD Display (2)

*Talkback*
4 Stereo Cues & SLS
Trilogy 36 way digital communications system
Aviom 32 Channel Personal Cue Mixers
Private Phone System

*Synchronization*
AVID SYNC HD
PAL, NTSC & 30 frame house video references.
44.1k and 48k house wordclock and AES references.
Probel video and timecode distribution amplifiers.

*Outboard*
Prism AD124 24bit Convertor
Lexicon 480L
Lexicon 224XL
Neve Stereo Compressor 33906/J linked for 8 channel surround (4)
Neve Compressor 32254/A (2)
Urei 1176 LN Compressor (2)
DBX 160 Compressors (2)
DBX 902 De-essers (2)
Eventide Harmoniser H3000 Pultec EQ P1A FAIRchild 660 Mono Limiter
Lexicon PCM 70
Yamaha Rev 7
Yamaha SPX 90 (2)
AMS RMX 16
TC Electronics 2290 Stereo Delay
AMS Stereo Delay 15-18S Roland SDE 3000
Drawmer DS201 Gates (2)



*S1*

*Console*
72 Channel AIR Custom Neve
56 channels Neve 31106 and 16 channel Focusrite ISA110 side car
24 groups, 8 auxes, Remote mic amps, GML Automation

*Audio Monitoring*
Full Range 7.1 Surround System
Dynaudio Custom M4 Main Monitors LCR
Dynaudio BM15 Surround Monitors Left/Right/Rear
Dynaudio Custom 2×18″ Sub System
Chord and Chameleon Amplification
XTA digital cross-overs
Chord & HH nearfield amplificationNearfield monitors from AR, ATC, B&W, Dynaudio, Genelec, HHB, KRK, ProAc, Yamaha.
Please see the Toy Cupboard for a complete list.

*Audio Recorders*
AVID ProTools HDX3 HD I/O 72 track
AVID ProTools HDX1 HD I/O 24 track, Blackmagic Picture Playback
Studer 2 Analogue Multitrack optional Dolby SR/A
Ampex ATR100 Analogue 2-track

*Picture Monitoring*
iiyama 42″ LFD display (2)

*Talkback*
2 Stereo Cues + SLS
Aviom 32 channel Personal Cue Mixers

*Synchronization*
AVID SYNC HD
PAL, NTSC & 30 frame house video references.
44.1k and 48k house wordclock and AES references.
Probel video and timecode distribution amplifiers.

*Outboard*
Apogee AD1000 16bit Convertor
Lexicon 480L
Lexicon 224XL
Neve Stereo Compressor 33906J
Neve Compressor 32254/A
Urei 1176 LN Compressor (2)
DBX 160 Compressors (2) DBX 902 De-essers (2)
Eventide Harmoniser H3000
Pultec EQ P1A
FAIRchild 660 Mono Limiter
Lexicon PCM 70
Yamaha Rev 7
Yamaha SPX 90 (2)
AMS RMX 16
TC Electronics 2290 Stereo Delay
AMS Stereo Delay 15-18S
Roland SDE 3000
Drawmer DS201 Gates (8)
Kepex II Gates (2)



*S2*

*Console*
80 Channel SSL 8000G, 8 auxes, E and G series EQ, Surround Formatter & Controller, Dual Programmable Joysticks, Ultimation Moving Faders, Total Recall and AIR Recall Patchbay

*Audio Monitoring*
Full Range 5.1 Surround System Dynaudio M4 Main Monitors LCR
Dynaudio Custom M4 Surround Monitors
Dynaudio Custom 2×18″ Sub System
Chord and Chameleon Amplification
XTA digital cross-overs
Chord & HH nearfield amplification

Nearfield monitors from AR, ATC, B&W, Dynaudio, Genelec, HHB, KRK, ProAc, Yamaha. Please see the Toy Cupboard for a complete list.

*Audio Recorders*
AVID ProTools HDX3 HD I/O 72 track
AVID ProTools HDX1 HD I/O 24 track, Blackmagic Picture Playback
Studer 2″ Analogue Multitrack optional Dolby SR/A
Ampex ATR100 ” Analogue 2-track

Please note that audio recorder requirements must be pre-booked.

*Video Monitoring*
Pioneer 50″ Plasma display (2)
Sony 29″ Video Monitors (5)

*Talk-back*
2 Stereo Cues
Individual 8 channel artist cue mixers

*Synchronization*
AVID SYNC HD
PAL, NTSC & 30 frame house video references.
44.1k and 48k house wordclock and AES references.
Probel video and timecode distribution amplifiers.

*Outboard*
Apogee PSX100 24bit Convertor
Sony Timecode DAT
Sony DAT (2)
HHB CD Recorder
Pioneer Dual Cassette Deck
Z-SYS 8 way AES router
Dolby Noise Reduction Units with SR or A (4)
Dolby SEU4 Surround Encoder
Dolby SDU4 Surround Decoder
Lexicon 480L
Lexicon 224XL
Neve Stereo Compressor 33906
Neve Compressor 32254/A
Urei 1176 LN Compressor (2)
DBX 160 Compressors (2)
DBX 902 De-essers (2)
Eventide Harmoniser H3000
Pultec EQ P1A
FAIRchild 660 Mono Limiter
Akai S1100
Lexicon PCM 70
Yamaha Rev 7
Yamaha SPX 90 (2)
AMS RMX 16
TC Electronics 2290 Stereo Delay
AMS Stereo Delay 15-18S
Roland SDE 3000
Drawmer DS201 Gates (2)
Kepex II Gates (2)


*S3*

*Console*
48 Fader 500 Path AMS DFC Gemini, 24 bit.
“Atmos” Monitor Panel up to 16 speakers.

*Audio Monitoring*
Full Range “Atmos” Surround System
Dynaudio M4 Main Monitors LCR
Dynaudio BM15 Surround/Ceiling Monitors (8 total)
Dynaudio 18″ Sub System
MC-2 DSP80 X-over & amplifiers
Chord nearfield amplification

Nearfield monitors from AR, ATC, B&W, Dynaudio, Genelec, HHB, KRK, ProAc, Yamaha. Please see the Toy Cupboard for a complete list.

*Audio Recorders*
2 x AVID Pro Tools HDX3 MADI I/O 192 track
AVID ProTools HD Native HD I/O 24 track, Blackmagic Picture Playback

*Video Monitoring*
Panansonic projector onto 100″ acoustic screen

*Talk-back*
2 Stereo Cues

*Synchronisation*

AVID Sync HD
PAL, NTSC & 30 frame house video references
44.1k and 48k house wordclock and AES references
Probel video and timecode distribution amplifiers


*MICS*

*AEA*
(2) R44C – Classic ribbon

*AKG*
(1) CK5 – Capsule for 451
(2) C12 – Original classic valve
(2) C12VR – Reissue classic valve
(6) C414B-ULS – Large diaphragm condenser
(2) C414B-EB – Large diaphragm condenser
(3) C460 – Condenser
(8) C451 – Cardioid condenser
(2) D12 – Cardioid dynamic
(2) D112 – Cardioid dynamic “the egg”
(1) D19C – Cardioid dynamic
(7) D190E – Cardioid dynamic
(2) D202ES – Cardioid dynamic
(1) D224ES – Cardioid dynamic
(2) D25 – Cardioid dynamic

*Beyer*
(2) M160 – Hyper cardioid double ribbon
(2) M201 – Hyper cardioid dynamic
(2) M260N – Hyper cardioid ribbon

*Blue*
(4) Blue Bottle – Multi-capsule tube mic system
(4) B4 Capsule – Perspex sphere pressure omni

*Coles*
(10) 4038 – Classic BBC ribbon

*B&K/DPA*
(2) 4006 – Omni small condenser
(2) 4003 – Omni small condenser
(2) 4007 – Omni small condenser
(2) 4011 – Cardioid small condenser

*Crown*
(1) PZM – Pressure zone effect

*EV*
(1) RE15 – Cardioid dynamic
(2) RE20 – Cardioid dynamic
(1) PL80 – Cardioid dynamic

*Microtech Gefell*
(5) UM900 – Large diaphragm 5-pattern valve
(3) UM75 – large diaphragm multi-pattern valve

*Manley*
(2) Valve – large diaphragm multi pattern valve

*Nakamichi*
(1) DM1000

*Neumann*
(2) U47 Telefunken – Large diaphragm valve
(5) U47 FET – Large diaphragm cardioid FET
(3) U47 FET Re-Issue – Large diaphragm cardioid FET
(3) M49 – Classic large diaphragm multi-pattern valve
(3) M50 – Classic spherical omni valve
(1) M150 – Spherical omni M50 reissue
(4) TLM50 – Spherical omni
(4) U67 – Classic large diaphragm valve
(2) KM83 – Miniature omni FET 80 series
(9) KM84 – Miniature cardioid FET 80 series
(4) KM86 – Miniature selectable FET 80 series
(1) KM184 – Miniature cardioid FET 180 series
(11) U87 – Large diaphragm selectable pattern
(6) U87Ai – Large diaphragm selectable pattern
(2) U89 – Large diaphragm 5 polar patterns
(5) TLM103 – Large diaphragm cardioid
(6) M147 – Large diaphragm cardioid tube
(2) TLM170 – Large diaphragm FET 100 series
(3) TLM170R – Large diaphragm FET 100 series

*Pearl*
(2) DC21 Small cardioid condenser

*Reslo*
(1) RV – “The bullet”

*Royer*
(2) R-121 – Studio Ribbon Microphone
(2) R-122 Mk.I – Active Ribbon Microphone
(2) R-122 Mk.II – Active Ribbon Microphone

*Sanken*
(2) CU41 – Cardioid condenser

*Schoeps*
(10) CMC5 – Condenser microphone body
(15) CMC6 – Condenser microphone body
(3) MK2H – Omni capsule
(3) MK2S – Omni capsule
(7) MK4 – Cardioid capsule
(7) MK21 – Wide cardioid capsule
(2) MK21H – Wide cardioid capsule
(3) MK41 – Hyper-cardioid capsule
(1) Schoeps Stereo – Dual Capsule Microphone

*Sennheiser*
(14) 421 – Cardioid dynamic tom mic
(3) 441 – Similar to 421
(4) MKH20 – Omni condenser
(8) MKH40 – Cardioid condenser
(2) MKH50 – Super-cardioid condenser
(4) MKH800 – Extended response switch-able condenser

*Shure*
(16) SM57 – Classic instrument cardioid dynamic
(6) SM58 – Classic vocal cardioid dynamic
(1) SM7 – Dynamic Vocal Microphone

*Sony*
(2) C800G – Modern valve


----------



## RiffWraith (May 19, 2018)

*OTHER*

*ProTools Plugins*
Abbey Road EMI TG 12413
Access Virus Indigo
Antares Auto-Tune
Audioease Altiverb
Cargo Cult Spanner
Celemony Melodyne editor (v2)
Cranesong Phoenix
Digidesign
—BF Classic Compressors
—BF Fairchild Bundle
—BF Moogerfooger Bundle
—BF Pultec Bundle
—BF Voce Bundle
—BF BF-3A
—BNR LE
—DINR
—Focusrite d2/d3
—Funk Logic Maximizer
—HEAT
—Impact
—JOEMEEK Bundle
—Reverb One
—ReVibe
—Satellite Link
—Slightly Rude Compressor
—Smack!
—SoundReplacer
—SurroundScope
—Synchronic
—Tel-Ray Variable Delay
—TL Drum Rehab
—TL Space TDM
—X-Form
Dolby Surround Tools
Drawmer Dynamics
FabFilter Total Bundle
iZotope RX ™
Lexicon PCM Native Reverb Bundle
Line 6
—Echo Farm
—Ampfarm
Massey L2007 Mastering Limiter
McDSP
—Analog Channel
—Chrome Tone
—FilterBank
MDW Hi-Res Parametric EQ
Motu Mach5
Purple Audio MC77
reFuse Lowender
Serato Pitch’n’Time
Slate Digital Virtual Bus Compressor
Sonnox
—Oxford Dynamics
—Oxford Limiter
—Oxford R3 EQ
—Oxford Restoration
—Pro Codec
Soundtoys
—Christallizer
—Decapitator
—Echoboy
—Filterfreak
—Panman
—Phasemistress
—Pitchdoctor
—Purepitch
—Soundblender
—Speed
—Tremolator
Source-Connect
—Pro
—ProX
SSL Duende Complete
Synchro Arts Vocalign Pro
TC Electronic Master X3
T-Racks EQ
Valhalla
—Frequency Echo
—Plate
—Room
—Shimmer
—UberMod
—Vintage Verb
Waves
—API Collection
—Bass Rider Native
—CLA Classic Compressors
—JJP Analogue Legends
—Lo Air
—Platinum Bundle (v9)
—UltraPitch
—UM225 & UM226
zplane PPMulatorXL

*Reverb and Delays*
AMS DMX 1580 (1) AMS Chorus Controller for 1580 (2)
EMT 140 Echo Plate (4)
EMT 240 Echo Plate (2)
Grampian Spring Reverb (1)
Lexicon 960L (1)
Lexicon 480L (3)
Lexicon 224XL (3)
Lexicon PCM 42 (2)
Publison IM90 ‘Infernal Machine’ (1)
Sony DRE2000 (1)
Studer A80 1/4″ Tape Delay (2)
TC Electronics M6000 (1)
TC Electronics Finalizer plus (1)
TC Electronics M5000 (1)
TC Electronics dbMax (1)
TC Electronics 2290 (1)
Ursa Major Space Station (1)
Yamaha REV7 (1)
Yamaha REV5 (1)

A&D Panscan (1)
AMS Phaser 2.20 (1)
Bel Flanger BF20 (1)
DBX 120XP Sub harmonic synthesiser (1)
Eventide Instant Phaser (1)
Eventide H910 Harmoniser (1)
Eventide Flanger FL201 (1)
Line 6 POD Guitar Processor (2)
Mutrontics Mutator (2)
MXR Phaser/Flanger (3 pairs)
Roland Dimension D (1)
Roland SDE 3000 wih Sampler Mod (1)
Roland Sampler Mod Controllers (2)
Sherman Filter Bank (2)
Songbird Cyclosonics Panner (1)

*Equalisers*
APSI 559 Graphic Equaliser (2 pairs)
BBE 202R Sonic Maximizer (1)
Focusrite ISA85110 4 Channel EQ (also Mic Pre Amps) (2)
GML 8200 Parametric Equaliser (1)
Klark Teknik DN22 Stereo Graphic Equaliser (1)
Manley Massive Passive EQ (1)
Summit Audio TLA 200 (1)
Urei 545 Parametric Equaliser (1)

*Compressors, Gates and Limiters*
BSS DPR901 Quad Dynamic Equaliser (1)
BSS DPR402 Stereo Compressor/Limiter/De esser (1)
Chiswick Reach Stereo Valve Compressor (1)
DBX 165A Compressor/Limiter (1)
DBX 165 Compressor/Limiter (1)
Drawmer 1960 Stereo Compressor/Limiter (1)
Drawmer DS201 Noise Gates (1)
Empirical Labs Distressor EL8 (1)
FAIRchild 670 Stereo Compessor (1)
FAIRchild 660 Mono Compressor (1)
Maselec MLA2 Stereo Compressor (1)
Orban 516EL Sibilence Controller (1)
Summit Audio DCL 200 Stereo Compressor (1)
Teletronix LA2A (1)
Teletronix LA3A (1 pair)
Urei 1176 LN Peak Limiters

*Mic Pre Amps*
Focusrite ISA110 Mono Mic Pre (1)
Focusrite ISA85110 4 Channel EQ Rack (as in EQ) (2)
GML 8304 4ch Microphone Pre-amp (1)

*Midi and Keyboards*
Emagic Unitor 8 (1)
Hammond B3 Organ plus Leslie (1)
Moog MiniMoog (1)
Oberhiem OB3 Hammond Organ Synthesiser (1)
Opcode Studio 3 (1)
Opcode Studio 4 (1)
Quark Midi 2 Long Range Midi Booster (1)
Roland SBX80 Midi Synchroniser (1)
SRC AT Smpte reader (1)
Yamaha DX7 FM Synthesiser (1)

*Mixers*
Mackie 1604 Mixer (2)

*Monitoring*
Acoustic Research AR18 (1 pair)
ATC SCM 20 (1 pair)
ATC SCM25A (1 pair)
Auratone C4 (2 pair)
B&W 801 (1 pair)
Dynaudio 5.1 System B15A with BX30 Sub (1 set)
Dynaudio M1 (1 pair)
Genelec S30 (1 pair)
HHB Circle 5 (1 pair)
KRK 9000B (1 pair)
Mackie HR 824 (1 pair)
ProAc 100 (1 pair)
Yamaha NS10M HiFi (4 pairs)
Yamaha NS10M Studio (3 pairs)


----------



## RiffWraith (May 19, 2018)

Talk about impressive.

Not sure where one gets £3M... I guess it's possible, tho.

Cheers.

--edit--

This art has the value at around £4.6M

http://www.mixdownmag.com.au/sir-george-martins-air-studios-sale

I think that's a real stretch. But what do I know?


----------



## thereus (May 19, 2018)

The site will definitely be worth more than that if it can be replanned for residential use. Hampstead is A list London property. I can’t see how a £3m revenue could, on its own, defend the business from developers. It will need to be sold to somebody who wants to keep it running as a studio and is prepared to leave the development money on the table if it is to survive. However, if it can’t get residential planning, then it’s a different story. It’s grade 2* listed but without the details of the listing, it’s not easy to see what can and can’t be done.


----------



## fretti (May 19, 2018)

RiffWraith said:


> Revenues are around £3M per year.
> ....gear (valued at £3M)
> Building's worth about £12M
> 
> Not sure where you got the info from, but assuming it's correct, that will probably bring a sale price of around £10M for a real estate investor. Not £25M. Unless it's prime real estate (like Midtown NYC, certain parts of London, etc), you never pay for a building what the actual value is - always less. The revenues obviously would not factor in to the sale price, and although the gear would, it would be a small fraction of what the actual value is - as the investor would have to auction off the gear, which would bring in a significantly less sum than the value.


Around 20-25M for the business + the name + the real estate could actually be realistic. If only the ground, then 8-10M would be a realistic offer in theory, though it's unlikely to be that low as there are probably multiple bidders and/or the current owners want the business to continue...but of course depending on ground prices in the neighborhood and what you could develop on there.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 19, 2018)

Hmmmm. Trying to find the value of RE in Hampstead

Found a site that says this:

_Hampstead £0/ft2 £0/m2
Greater London £930/ft2 £10,000/m2
Within the M25 £770/ft2 £8,300/m2_

Well, it can't be _zero_.... 

It also says this:

_Floor area in Hampstead is cheaper than the London average. Therefore this could be a good area if you need lots of space._

-

Anyone know how big the lot is?


----------



## VinRice (May 19, 2018)

The Hall would have to stay since it's listed. Conversion to apartments would be possible if the interior is not listed. The offices could go leaving room for about 5 £10M houses (or 10 £5M) in the grounds. Those levels are achievable in the area. Difficult planning and build process of course but there is certainly enough for a developer to get their teeth into. Would be a crying shame. One hopes there is requirement to remain a studio - I assume that's why they objected to (and won) a neighbour's excessive basement building plans on the grounds of disruption to an established business..


----------



## Scoremixer (May 19, 2018)

VinRice said:


> The offices could go leaving room for about 5 £10M houses (or 10 £5M) in the grounds.



Lol have you actually seen AIR? The 'grounds' are a modest sized car park...

The Hall isn't just listed, it's English Heritage protected so there's no chance of anything in there. The rest of the building is listed, and would make for some very weird, dark flats, not to mention an utter PR catastrophe for any developer. In any case, it's not the building that's up for grabs, it's the business.


----------



## VinRice (May 19, 2018)

Oh yeah, I've been there - there are extensive offices at the back. I'm just looking on Google Earth at the site - I have no knowledge of the boundary. It would definitely be possible to convert the hall to a small number of luxury apartments, no matter what the listing - and the lease for the building is definitely part of the deal; however it's a moot point. Paul Woolf (the owner) has said it will only be sold as a studio. Interest has been quite brisk apparently. There's no asking price so it will a bidding war.


----------



## redlester (May 21, 2018)

chrisr said:


> Maida Vale also - if only you could book it. I think the BBC wanted to sell off that place too at one point, hopefully now they've sold so many other properties there's not such a threat hanging over MV.



Sigh. I only need to hear the words "Maida Vale" and I'm 17 again, taping John Peel/John Walters sessions to forensically listen to over and over again and keep the best ones, knowing that what I was listening to - which felt like it belonged to me alone - was going to change the world!


----------



## chrisr (Jun 5, 2018)

chrisr said:


> Maida Vale also - if only you could book it. I think the BBC wanted to sell off that place too at one point, hopefully now they've sold so many other properties there's not such a threat hanging over MV.



Sorry everyone... I cursed it :(

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-44367396


----------



## redlester (Jun 5, 2018)

chrisr said:


> Sorry everyone... I cursed it :(
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-44367396



Very sad, but the world moves on. In 70 years there may be some geeks bemoaning the closure of the new Stratford facility!

Great to see The Fall mentioned in the same sentence as The Beatles and Bowie, although Mark E Smith would have probably hated that.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 7, 2018)

Shouldn't this be in the deals section?


----------



## robgb (Jun 7, 2018)

It may be sold as a studio, but I predict it won't remain a studio. Too much valuable real estate.


----------

